# Amazon swords



## terryd (Oct 26, 2014)

I have 7 Amazons big & healthy I am moving and will be taking tanks apart and I would like to sell 5$ a piece or trade if you have something I don't already have.


----------



## marisesimon (Feb 18, 2008)

*plants*

hi, are your plants still available?, where are you located in Markham?

thanks

Luigi


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Terry if your still have them might be interested in picking up one or two.


----------

